# large format sublimation for sale in england



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

Just seen conde large format dye sublimation. Am looking for a system in england?
Is there a company doing this as Conde say to find someone local. So is there anyone with the printer and the heatpress for all over prints . For sale in England?

Thanks for any help


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Might be worth trying R A Smart.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for getting back to me . Have dropped them an email see if they respond. 
Just want to get an all over t shirt sublimation machine like conde do. As seen it on the web.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

Still looking for large format sublimation in England. Or from someone i can ship from. 
Any help you can give me would be so helpful. As seem to have hit a brick wall here.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you clarify if you are wanting to buy in all the kit so you can do this yourself - wide format sublimation printer and large format heat press, or are you wanting to find a company to do this for you (i.e. print your designs onto t-shirts)

Also, are you wanting to print onto already manufactured white t-shirts, or print onto rolls of white fabric and then get the fabric made into t-shirts.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for the large heat press. And am wanting to do our own designs put onto t shirts in house. As we already do dtg and small sublimation.
But saw the conde system and was taken with it. Just want to see if i can get something as good in England. As they don't seem to sell it here?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you wanting a flat bed press, or roller?
How big/wide are you classing as large format?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Also important is what power you have available at your premises, as as the presses get large so do their power requirements, and you may need a three phase supply, rather than single phase 240V, even if single phase you may need more than a standard domestic 13 amp socket.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Adkins have a 137x76cm press (Alpha Mk 6) available, which uses a three phases supply. I would guess though for just doing pre-made t-shirts, that this is too big for your needs, available power and budget?
[media]http://aadkins.com/images/PDF's/alpha_range/alpha_6.pdf[/media]


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

Can do 3 phase if needed no problem. Yep want to do upto 2xl t shirts. Would like to do the whole t shirt print.
Need the printer and heat press . Heat press looks best with bit that rolls out from underneath.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

So, the Adkins I posted may fit your requirements then, and along with it an Epson Pro 9000 series printer (44" wide) would be what you'd want too?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Or this printer seems a good deal eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
You'd need to swap out the Epson carts for refillables obviously.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Monti Antonio should have a distributor in the UK, look them up. 
They are like Rolles Royce of heat presses  and have life-time warranty on heating elements, if you'll be able to find one second-hand it could be a good option. We have a Monty Antonio 90 - twin shuttle with platen sizes 90cm x 130cm - great for pressing ready-made t-shirts and fabric panels.

Here in Australia we have a few industry magazines with classified sections for second hand wide-format equipment - you, guys, probably have something like that too?


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Revolution transfers do large format for sublimation, also, for feedback/recommendations you could try uksignboards.com as there's often cross over between signmakers and t shirt designers.

Good Luck!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Mimaki Wide Format Digital Textile Printing Equipment. | RA Smart


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to thank everyone for there help . Tania yep found someone who sells them in the uk. You don't know how you have helped. 
Am so looking forward to doing this now. Cannot wait to get the machines.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck and glad I was able to help


----------



## Saffi (Mar 20, 2012)

What equipment did you go with janem?


----------

